# The RMU - Avengers Assemble!



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

Some of you have met each other before, while some are strangers to New York City. All of you are strangers to this building. When you rode the elevator to this floor, you wondered who could have summoned you.

Six people stand in the dimly lit boardroom of this abandoned skyscraper. The lights hum intently. The wooden furniture, though old, has been polished to a shine.

You know that this is about the attacks. How could it not be? The world is in the grip of terror for days or weeks at a time. There are other groups of heroes. Why then, have you been summoned instead of them?

A woman enters the room. She is a beautiful one, with a long pink stripe marking her otherwise black hair. Her glasses reflect the soft light of the room.

She begins by introducing you to each other, and with a well-informed cadence, pacing in front of you, she speaks.

"Sentinel, designation Delta. Welcome."

"Mr. Kal Pak, also known as Power Pak, thank you for coming."

"Mr. Franklin Richards, also known as Avatar, welcome."

"Ms. Valeria Von Doom, thank you."

"Remy LeBeau, also known as Gambit, welcome."

"And you. Real name withheld, alias Mandarin, thank you for your presence."

"My name is Victoria Hand. You will refer to me as The Right Hand or Ms. Hand. Those are my proper code-names. You will answer directly to me, and I will answer directly to The Boss. That is how this gig works. You will eventually meet The Boss in person, but today is not that day."

"Instead, you will get suited up, and you will conduct your first mission this afternoon. Until then, I will field any reasonable questions, then give you time to get to know each other before I brief you on your task."

"Your team designation will be The Avengers. If you have to ask what you'll be avenging, then you obviously aren't team-leader material. This group has been formed with the explicit purpose of countering the super-powered terrorists who, according to intelligence, have gathered under a single banner of leadership."

"Now," she continues, "I'll field your questions, then leave you to get to know each other and gear up."


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

Franklin Richards, dressed in a flanel shirt over a white tank top, messy blond hair atop his head, and somewhat frayed jeans, nods slightly to Ms. Hand and looks at the others assembled here.  Valeria he knows, of course.  He's less certain of the others.

"You can... count on us!" Franklin says after a brief silence.

He looks at Valeria:
[sblock=Valeria]Telepathically:
_Do you recognize any of these people?  Should we be worried?_[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 14, 2010)

Delta Sentinel listened to Victoria Hand's comments in silence as she tried to dispel the feelings of apprehension she felt welling up from the vestiges of Aemelita that existed back of her mind.  This wasn't like playing detective in Mutant Town, nor was this like being a celebrity-reporter in Hollywood.  However,  she knew that her programming would not allow her to deviate from her present course.

Delta glanced at her companions for a moment before returning her focus back to Ms. Hand and asking, in her soft synthesized voice, "Query: Who is _the Boss_ and for what purpose is _the Boss'_s identity being withheld?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2010)

Valeria smirked at seemingly nothing in particular as others asked questions. The robot's...android's?...one struck her as particularly silly. If the Boss had wanted them to know that info, then he'd probably be talking to them all himself. She glanced at Franklin standing next to her.

[sblock=Franklin]_I've heard of sentinels, but this one seems very different than those. I remember seeing something about China freaking out over some metahuman warlord carving out a personal domain, and calling himself The Mandarin. But I don't think we've got anything to -worry- about."_[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> [sblock=Franklin]_I've heard of sentinels, but this one seems very different than those. I remember seeing something about China freaking out over some metahuman warlord carving out a personal domain, and calling himself The Mandarin. But I don't think we've got anything to -worry- about."_[/sblock]




[sblock=Valeria]
Telepathically:
_If that thing is a sentinel, we'd better be ready in case it attack us, being mutants and all.  I doubt it will, but you never know.

I wish Rachel was here._[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 14, 2010)

Ms. Hand replies to the Sentinel's question with a smirk.

"If The Boss wanted you to know who he was, he would have told you his name. Until you've proven your value, he will prefer to remain behind the scenes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*"I do not wish to be "suited up". I've already brought my own vestments, which I assure you, are way more protective than any piece of vulgar spandex you might produce."* states the Mandarin. He makes a gesture with his hand. *"Now, about the details of this mission?" *
For now, Mandarin avoids eye contact with the others.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 14, 2010)

> "If The Boss wanted you to know who he was, he would have told you his name. Until you've proven your value, he will prefer to remain behind the scenes."



Inappropriate Response: Sarcasm. 
Override Response Protocol.
Appropriate Response: Sarcasm.

Delta's facial servos twitched, causing her stoic expression to turn into a smirk. "Error. Function bossIdenityReveal().  If ( personalValue => n) { theBoss.visibility = 1; return bossIdentity } else { theBoss.visibility = 0; }.  Reason: Property bossIdentity:String undefined."

As she heard the Mandarin's question, Delta relaxed the tension on her facial servos then tilted her head in eager anticipation.  Hopefully Ms. Hand's response would help abate her suspicions.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2010)

*Kai Pak aka Power Pak*



DistractingFlare said:


> She begins by introducing you to each other, and with a well-informed cadence, pacing in front of you, she speaks.
> 
> "Sentinel, designation Delta. Welcome."
> 
> ...





Kai had flown here straight from classes, so his normal clothes were nothing more than jeans and a t-shirt. His hair was still a bit wild from the flight, but when he noticed other young people showing up, he felt more at ease.

Until Ms. Hand started introducing people.

"Von Doom? Seriously?" he blurted. "Man, my folks have worked on a boatload of crazy super-projects, and they still say Von Doom makes 'em look like morons. And man, a sentinel? I think they got to do some diagnostics on just the prototype AI matrix and ... "



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I do not wish to be "suited up". I've already brought my own vestments, which I assure you, are way more protective than any piece of vulgar spandex you might produce."* states the Mandarin. He makes a gesture with his hand. *"Now, about the details of this mission?" *
> For now, Mandarin avoids eye contact with the others.




"Actually, it's unstable molecules," Kai pipes up. "Well, at least mine is, 'cause if it weren't, then between the friction at full-speed and going cloudy I'd probably be fighting crime stark naked ...

... and I'm going to stop talking now," he finishes, cheeks going red.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

jkason said:


> ... and I'm going to stop talking now,"[/color] he finishes, cheeks going red.




*"A most astute course of action."* states the Mandarin. The young man rattling about the kind of outfit he used was less entertained than watching a plant grow, for the Chinese sorceror.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2010)

"Well, I've got a suit," Franklin says.  "I'd be happy to model it for you, if that's the game."  He looks to Valeria.  "I believe you've got something cooked up too, don't you?"

"If all the fuss is about who's wearing what suit, I mean, this is just silly.  I'll go change."

Franklin takes his duffel bag and walks towards what he assumes are private rooms suitable for changing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

*"Young Richards, I believe that our guest wants to outfit us all in the same sort of costume, something like an uniform I think. Change your cloths if you must, but you are, how could I put it? 'Reasoning outside the recipient'."* Offers the Mandarin, apparently a little tired of the young's impulsiveness.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2010)

jkason said:


> "And man, a sentinel? I think they got to do some diagnostics on just the prototype AI matrix and ... "




Delta Sentinel crossed her arms and stated, manner-of-factly, "Unnecessary.  The psychological evaluation and assessment on unit 11x1024 Delta Sentinel has been completed by Professor Charles Xavier of the Xavier Institute for Higher Learning within the last 90 days.  Next evaluation pending."


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Young Richards, I believe that our guest wants to outfit us all in the same sort of costume, something like an uniform I think. Change your cloths if you must, but you are, how could I put it? 'Reasoning outside the recipient'."* Offers the Mandarin, apparently a little tired of the young's impulsiveness.




"I happen to like my own suit, thanks."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Insight said:


> "I happen to like my own suit, thanks."



*
"Exactly my point."* Mandarin smiles. A short lived smile.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2010)

"You have a nice building, but that's enough for me to go blindly into mission for your Boss, Ms Hand. But what should I gain to join your organization?" ask Gambit without much emotion. "New Orleans have be stricken badly enough and it could have been worse if I hadn't been there, so keeping me away from my city is making it more vulnerable."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2010)

Valeria gave Kai a sympathetic smile and nodded, "Yeah, he pretty much makes everyone look that way. He doesn't mean to...he' just really into what he does, and he's gotten kind of a big head about it."

She glanced over at Franklin, then back. "One reason I wanted to come out here, in fact."


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Kai Pak aka Power Pak*



Relique du Madde said:


> Delta Sentinel crossed her arms and stated, manner-of-factly, "Unnecessary.  The psychological evaluation and assessment on unit 11x1024 Delta Sentinel has been completed by Professor Charles Xavier of the Xavier Institute for Higher Learning within the last 90 days.  Next evaluation pending."




"Doom, now Xavier?" Kai says. "Feeling a little out of my league here."



Shayuri said:


> Valeria gave Kai a sympathetic smile and nodded, "Yeah, he pretty much makes everyone look that way. He doesn't mean to...he' just really into what he does, and he's gotten kind of a big head about it."
> 
> She glanced over at Franklin, then back. "One reason I wanted to come out here, in fact."




"I think I know what you mean," Kai says. "Both of my 'rents are major brains. If I hadn't gotten my powers, not sure there's anything I could do they couldn't do better."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 15, 2010)

Ms. Hand interrupts, trying to keep the group somewhat focused.

"When I said suit up, I just meant that you could put on whatever clothes you felt were necessary. The Boss and I weren't sure that Mr. Pak would prefer to fight crime in his jeans."

She sneers at The Mandarin. "So if you could keep your witty comments to yourself, it would be much appreciated."

"And Gambit, the reason we've brought you here should be obvious. The people behind the attacks on New Orleans may be the same as the ones who have been terrorizing the whole country."

Her attention snaps back to the group.

"Now, before you all get too excited, this is going to be a simple bag-and-tag mission. A new cape has arrived in town, and I want you to pick him up and bring him here. He may have some valuable information on what we're dealing with. His designation is Devil, and you'll find him at Jack's Boxing Club in Hell's Kitchen. Bring him here quickly and quietly. If anything goes wrong, we leave it in your hands. Any further questions?"

[sblock=Dossier Update]Devil will be added to the dossier.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2010)

"I wanted to hear it from you. Working on suppositions is bad for business. If you can tell that, I suppose you have collected information about the events that have hit New Orleans. Would I be able to access it and see by myself all that intelligence related to the city?" ask Gambit.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 15, 2010)

"Not immediately, Gambit. Once you've returned from your mission, The Boss might grant you limited access to the database. Until then, you'll just have to accept my word."


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2010)

"All right," Franklin says, returning from having changed into his Avatar costume.  "Who here CAN'T fly or otherwise get yourself to this gym?  If anyone needs help, I suppose I could bring them along, telekinetically.  Or maybe this organization has some vehicle we could use."

Avatar moves to the nearest window.  "Where's this place again?  Oh, right.  Hell's Kitchen.  My parents never allowed me to go to a place like that.  I suppose now is as good a time as any."

"Let's get moving."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2010)

"Wait wait wait," Val said, making a 'time out' gesture. "Pick him up and bring him here? Is he expecting us? Have you contacted him before? What if he doesn't want to come? I'm fine playing escort...but unless he's a criminal, bringing him here unwillingly isn't 'bagging and tagging,' it's kidnapping."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Mandarin just smiles, happy that his acid comments have hit some nerve. 
When the task is presented, he disregards Frankling as he is about to fly from the window.
*
"I could teleport us there, given that you do not exceed a maximum weight of 1000 lb. The advantages of a healthy diet, hm?" * Mandarin jokes. *"I could even teleport him back here, weather he likes it or not."*

_OOC: Mandarin can use Accurate Teleport, and carry 1000 lb more than himself to the destination, that must only be described generally. Maximun distance? "200,000 miles — Earth to the Moon (approximately)" _


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2010)

"You make it sounds like it was a cake walk. If it was, it wouldn't be six... supers who would have to do the job. So, _mademoiselle_, what should we expect as resistance from him?" asks Gambit.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Mandarin just smiles, happy that his acid comments have hit some nerve.
> When the task is presented, he disregards Frankling as he is about to fly from the window.
> *
> "I could teleport us there, given that you do not exceed a maximum weight of 1000 lb. The advantages of a healthy diet, hm?" * Mandarin jokes. *"I could even teleport him back here, weather he likes it or not."*




Franklin smirks. "Can you teleport us somewhere nearby and we walk or fly from there?  I guess I'd be OK with that idea.  I just don't want to all show up in the same place at the same time and find out that we're smack-dab in the middle of a trap or something.  Let's get there and surround the place so that our buddy can't escape."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I'll put more French in Gambit speech... after all, I'm a French speaking person myself, just not a Cajun. I've edite dmy last post to start that good habit. I'll put all my French word in italic, so you can identify it easily. _C'est correct?_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai frowns.

"I think I'm with Valeria here," he says nervously as Mandarin suggests his teleportation plan. "I didn't start doing this so I could grab up anyone useful without their consent."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2010)

"_Mon ami_," tells Gambit to Pak "I can convince him to come willingly. That sounds like the easy part. But if _mademoiselle_ here ask us to do it, and not send a representative or a swat team, it must be for a reason, let's just listen what they are."

He then turns his attention to Victoria. "_Mademoiselle_?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 16, 2010)

Delta Sentinel glanced at the assembled team. "Teliportation carrying capacity insufficient to transport mass of entire group and unknown target in one attempt.  However, it should be noted that this unit is capable of flight."

OOC: I'm Assuming average super hero weights for unlisted characters (females 90-150 lbs, males 150-220), and that Delta Sentinel weigh 200+ lbs.  Going by Marvel previously listed weights, I know we'd be over..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"I can do it in two trips, it would be of no consequence. For the first time, I agree with Mr. Richards, It would be wise to teleport to a nearby, preferably out of the sight of common people."*

_OOC: C'est tre bien, pour moi. _


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

Ms. Hand looks back to the group.

"Devil is awaiting you. He knows you're coming, but refused to leave his safehouse without a few other capes watching his back. He's not a meta-human or a mutant or a cyborg like you. He's a simple man who's taking the good fight to the streets, and it's dangerous for him out there, knowing what he knows."

"I don't expect you to get into trouble, but if it happens, I wanted him to be in capable hands. Your transportation is up to you. We have a helicopter that could drop you off anywhere in the city. Just let me know."

The Right Hand gives you each a communication device, about the size of a coin.

"With this, I'll be able to listen in on what's going on. You can communicate directly to me and to each other. Don't lose it."

[sblock=ooc]I don't speak French, but I speak some Spanish. Does that count?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Valerie nods, satisfied.

"Okay then, ready to go. Teleporting's fine, otherwise I can bring some people with me when I fly over."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"Very well, assemble before me, and I shall teleport us to a nearby location. When we make contact with this person I'll teleport him and a few of you here, to safety. The others should endure any challenge until I return to rescue them, in a heroic, although completely out of my style, fashion." *Mandarin declares. *"You'll have to bare with me, this... saving people is something completely new to me." *he adds. 
_
OOC: Mandarin will teleport the most "perceptive" members first, and then the most sturdiest. He needs a full round action to teleport over extended distances. 
Creo que el español y el frances no son tan diferentes._


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2010)

"In that case, let's get ready for action, if the guy doesn't want to put a feet out of his safehouse, it is probably he is under watch by people who doesn't want him some good." tells Gambit. 

"_Je suis prêt, mon ami._" he adds to Mandarin.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

Franklin nods to Mandarin and the others.  "Ready when you are."









*OOC:*


Before we teleport, Avatar changes Telekinesis Array (30pp) to Force Field [10] (10pp) and Blast [6] (18pp)


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

"If we're ready to go, then, let me just ..." Kai holds his wrist up, showing a bulky watch. "Gotta love the 'rents. Gave me this, with a handy little 'costume on' button." Kai demonstrates.

As he presses the small button on the watch, a swirl of black energy appears at his feet, swiftly traveling upward before disappating. As it passes, his normal clothes are replaced by his uniform: a black suit with large boots and gauntlets made out of a metallic of some sort. The only real color is on the odd amalgamated icon on his chest. A yellow section of the chest symbol glows for a second, then Kai smiles.

"Ready when you are."

[sblock=OOC] The watch is just more fluff: it's how I'm interpreting Kai's 'quick change' feat for getting in and out of costume. 

Active discipline is energy.

Costume design:







[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 16, 2010)

Delta Sentinel's right arm reconfigures, giving it an a gatling-gun like appearance. 

Awaiting deployment.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

Ms. Hand nods.

"Very well, then. Good luck. I'll be waiting here for the extraction. Contact me if you need anything. Avengers, assemble before Mandarin."

[sblock=ooc]You can choose who will be teleporting and whatnot. Just let me know.

vv: Verdad. Me gusta mucho estudiarlo, pero mi especialidad es ingles. No tengo mucho experiencia con las otras idiomas. (Y yo no puedo usar los acentes y el otro puntuacion. Donde estan?)

jkason: I like your drawing![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Without more ceremony, Mandarin waves his hand, and magical colours emerge from his dread rings, and in a flash of green light, Franklin, Gambit and Valerie are gone with himself.

Away, in an abandoned warehouse nearby the Hell's Kitchen, the four Avengers reappear in another flash of light. As the others are quite dissoriented by the experience, and without mediating word, Mandarin waves his hands and is gone again in a blinding green flash.

Back at the quarters, he repeats the procedure with Delta, Power Pak and himself and they appear in the warehouse again with the other 3.


[sblock=OOC]

I can see the lack of experience in the gender of the words hehe; like here: "mucho experiencia " Expriencia is a feminine word, so the adjective "mucho" should be written in femenine: "mucha". But I'm surprised! I've not seen someone typing in Spanish so well before!
As for punctuation and "acentos", english keyboards don't come with them. You can take them from the characters map in accessories in windows. 
I personally don't know how the french speaking guys manage to type with three different acentos: á, à and â.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 16, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Personally, I use two configurations for my keyboard, and I quickly switch from one to the other using ALT-Right SHIFT. So I can start to write in English and use punctuation such as [] or <> easily (very useful for programmers),but when it's time to write in French, I switch and I can easily use accents: à â é è ê î ï ô û ù. And when using them, you get use after 30 years of speaking and writing in French... but I still do some mistake once in a while.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

As you orient yourselves, you hear Ms. Hand's voice from your communication device.

"I've located your position. You're on the west side of Hell's Kitchen, two blocks away from the rendezvous point. Keep me updated."

The streets seem busy outside, full of the sounds of traffic and pedestrians.

[sblock=Languages]Ah, I see. I'm an American, as you may have guessed, but I live in Texas, which has a rather high population of Mexicans and people of South American origin. In my university, we have to take four semesters of foreign language. I'm on my 3rd in Spanish. Well, that's all for me today. Off to la clase de español.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 16, 2010)

Delta Sentinel begins to levitate then raises to an altitude of about 5 stories from ground level.

Engaging anti-gravity repulsor noise dampeners.

"Requesting data download:  Visual reference of target's 'vigilante' attire."


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

Avatar gazes in the direction the group is supposed to be going.  "Perhaps a little advanced scouting is in order."  He closes his eyes and concentrates.









*OOC:*


Using telepathy to scan the immediate area for people with feelings of dire insecurity or someone expecting us.  Looks like he will have to power stunt this as it's an alternate power of Telepathy.

Scratch that.  Don't want to be fatigued before we even get there.


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Relique du Madde said:


> Delta Sentinel begins to levitate then raises to an altitude of about 5 stories from ground level.
> 
> Engaging anti-gravity repulsor noise dampeners.
> 
> "Requesting data download:  Visual reference of target's 'vigilante' attire."




As Delta Sentinal begins rising, the blue portion of Pak's chest symbol glows a moment, then he disappears in a cloud of vapor. Or, rather, as the vapor takes on the rough shape of his features, it becomes clear that Pak has transformed into the vapor. 

"If we're going to be floating around, might be better to have a little masking," he says. His vapor form rises to surround Delta, leaving an opening through which she can see. 

"Probably a little low-hanging for weather, but less obtrusive than an armored robot, no?" he says through the commlink.

[sblock=OOC]Changing active discipline to Density and taking cloud form, which comes with an Obscure 4 effect[/sblock]

((EDIT: Realized as I finished writing this that I hadn't taken the selective extra for the Obscure effect. Since cloud form is an alt for his density form, adding it didn't change Pak's PP totals (the cloud form is still below the 'main' power's totals, so it still only costs one point), so I went ahead and updated his sheet for it.))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Mandarin calmly walks among the crowd. At worst, he could be seen like an eccentric man, but nothing else denoted his out of ordinary powers. 

_OOC: Moving!_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2010)

"Go ahead, I'll be trailing you and make sure no one will decide to tail you." tells Gambit to the other.

Once everyone have left the warehouse, Gambit will follow, keeping some distance. He will try to look if anyone have some look on the group.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Stealth (1d20+16=28)
Notice (1d20+5=15)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

"I'll do a little aerial reconnaissance," Avatar says, rising from the ground and flying towards the target.









*OOC:*


Change Telekinesis Array [30pp] to Flight 10 [20pp] and Force Field 10 [10pp].


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Insight said:


> "I'll do a little aerial reconnaissance," Avatar says, rising from the ground and flying towards the target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Provided they stay close enough, Kai's cloud form expands to include Avatar, as well. 









*OOC:*


Obscure 4 lets him cover a 50 ft. radius area, so I think he should be able to mask both Delta and Avatar fairly easily. Mind you, he can't fly nearly as fast as either one of them in this form, but if they're scouting, I don't imagine they're moving high speed, anyway.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

You reach the boxing club without noticing anything unusual. The neighborhood is dirty and crowded, and when you reach Jack's Boxing Club, you find that the door is locked. However, a quick glance through the glass panelling reveals a burly, middle-aged man sitting quietly in the corner. Upon noticing you, he comes to the door, unlocks it, and hastily bids you to enter.

_"I'm Jack. Come on in. Hurry."_

When you enter, he locks the door behind you. A slight whimpering sound alerts you to a young boy who sits in the opposite corner of the room, nursing a sizable bruise on his face.

_"So you're the Avengers, right? You're gonna get me out of here?"_

[sblock=Dossier Update]The Devil updated, as well as the boy.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> When you enter, he locks the door behind you. A slight whimpering sound alerts you to a young boy who sits in the opposite corner of the room, nursing a sizable bruise on his face.
> 
> _"So you're the Avengers, right? You're gonna get me out of here?"_
> 
> Avatar immediately looks to the injured boy.




Telepathically to the boy:

_Are you seriously hurt?  Is this from boxing or something else?  What's going on in here?_









*OOC:*


Switch Telekinesis Array [30pp] to Blast 6 [18pp] and Force Field 10 [10pp].


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Kai 'Power' Pak*



DistractingFlare said:


> When you enter, he locks the door behind you. A slight whimpering sound alerts you to a young boy who sits in the opposite corner of the room, nursing a sizable bruise on his face.
> 
> _"So you're the Avengers, right? You're gonna get me out of here?"_




Kai frowns as he sees the boy. "No one said anything about a child. What happened?" he says with concern.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

The boy responds meekly to Avatar's telepathy.

[sblock=Avatar]_I'm okay. He gets angry when he gets drunk. He gets drunk when he gets scared. I'm fine._

Avatar can tell that the boy is not seriously damaged, but a bit rattled.[/sblock]

Jack responds to Kal's inquiry with a tinge of shame.

_"I got drunk last night. We've just been hiding out for two weeks, and it's been wearing on me. He knows I'm sorry."_

He turns to his son.

_"You know I'm sorry. Right, Matty?"_

The boy nods, and Jack turns to you, tears forming in his eyes.

_"Please, just take us out of here. Punish me if you like, but please get us out of here safely. I've got some information that could help."_

You can tell that Jack is genuinely sorry for his actions, and his priority is the safety of himself and his boy. He drops to his knees in apology, grasping at the Mandarin's cloak.

Devil opens his mouth to speak, but before he can get the words out of his mouth, his head explodes into a pulpy mess. The sound of a gunshot follows instantaneously behind the explosion. In the distance, in the quiet before the sceams set in, you hear a man's voice shout _"Bullseye!"_

[sblock=Skills]A high Notice check will alert you to the shooter's position.[/sblock]

The boy screams, and his eyes go an unnatural white. Jack "The Devil" Murdock is dead.

Ms. Hand shouts into your communication device. "What happened in there? Was that gunfire? What's your status?"

[sblock=Dossier Update]Jack Murdock's entry updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

Avatar looks around for the shooter.

He gets behind whatever cover there might be within the gym.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2010)

Mandarin reacts quickly, and grabbing the boy and the corpse, he teleports back to the base.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]We are inside a building, the door is lock and someone sniped him... is there windows?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2010)

Assuming the shot went through a window to hit the Devil, Delta will fly through the window so she could attempt to spot the Shooter.


*ooc*: damn.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2010)

Gambit try to spot the shooter.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

ooc Velmont: Yes, there is a glass panel in the front door. However, Mandarin already extracted the boy, so there's no one for Gambit to jump on.

---

As he ducks behind a pile of dumbbells, Avatar notices the glint of gunmetal from a rooftop about two blocks away.

Delta Sentinel sees nothing but the crowd of panicked pedestrians diving for cover in the street.

Another shot rings out, this one passing through the location where the Mandarin had just been standing. The bullet ricochets off a piece of metal trim and embeds itself in the ceiling, raining plaster on those within the gym.

---

When Mandarin lands back at headquarters, Hand is in the middle of attempting to communicate with the team.

"Mandarin, what the hell happened out there? Get out there and pursue the shooter! Capture him alive!"


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



DistractingFlare said:


> Devil opens his mouth to speak, but before he can get the words out of his mouth, his head explodes into a pulpy mess. The sound of a gunshot follows instantaneously behind the explosion. In the distance, in the quiet before the sceams set in, you hear a man's voice shout _"Bullseye!"_
> 
> [sblock=Skills]A high Notice check will alert you to the shooter's position.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




As the shot rings out, Kai burst back into vapor form, covering his allies, part of him seeping out the window as well when Delta breaks through. 

((Using his obscure effect again to cover the others from more fire from the shooter. I *think* the selective modifier I gave it means he doesn't impede them in doing so.))

"Devil's down!" he answers Hand. "We're trying to find the shooter."


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> As he ducks behind a pile of dumbbells, Avatar notices the glint of gunmetal from a rooftop about two blocks away.
> 
> Delta Sentinel sees nothing but the crowd of panicked pedestrians diving for cover in the street.
> 
> Another shot rings out, this one passing through the location where the Mandarin had just been standing. The bullet ricochets off a piece of metal trim and embeds itself in the ceiling, raining plaster on those within the gym.




"I see the shooter," Avatar says as he concentrates on something far away.  "Lemme see if I can grab him before he gets away."









*OOC:*


Avatar switches his Telekinesis Array [30pp] to Telekinesis 10 [30pp].  Essentially, Avatar is trying to use Telekinesis to "grab" the shooter.  His Telekinesis is "Perception" range, so I assume that if Avatar can see the shooter, he can at least target the shooter.  I'll make a ranged attack roll and then a "Strength" check, per the Move Object rules.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

With Avatar's quick reflexes, he snatches Bullseye by the throat! The assassin kicks and struggles, but is held in check by Avatar's powerful grab. The assassin seems to stop struggling for a few moments, as if gaining his composure. You see him raise his rifle's scope to his eye, but he seems unable to shoot - at least for now.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2010)

Delta reconfigures her arms to the default weapon mode as she quickly scans for the assassin.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

Delta Sentinel sees the assassin being held in place by Avatar's telekinetic grasp. Bullseye carries at least one firearm. He is dressed in an outfit of black and white.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


I want to give the other players a chance to respond, so this is what Avatar does on the subsequent round...







Avatar concentrates on Bullseye and tries to pull the assassin closer.









*OOC:*


I believe Avatar has to "pin" Bullseye and then can pull him towards the gym.  I'll make another grapple check and then spend another action to move Bullseye closer.  I'm not sure how far Avatar can move Bullseye with one action.

Avatar had to lose the +5 to Str bonus from using a full round action and concentrating, since he's doing two actions this turn.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2010)

(OOC - Holy HELL guys! I have one busy day and you add THREE pages on!)

Valerie...who has apparently had some gum stuck in her hair that she had to get out, which is why she hasn't done anything until now...realizes that Frankie's floating eye to eye with an incredible sniper, and that he may be stretching his powers by flying and using TK at once.

She creates an invisible sphere of force around herself, and moves it up into the air...carrying her up with it. In a moment another sphere encapsulates her half-brother, adding another layer of defense should this guy take a shot.

On consideration she looks at 'Bullseye,' and decides to put one around him too. In case he breaks that grab, there's no place to go but smack into an invisible wall!


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Holy HELL guys! I have one busy day and you add THREE pages on!)
> 
> Valerie...who has apparently had some gum stuck in her hair that she had to get out, which is why she hasn't done anything until now...*realizes that Frankie's floating eye to eye with an incredible sniper, and that he may be stretching his powers by flying and using TK at once.*












*OOC:*


Avatar is not flying.  He is on the ground floor of the gym and "two blocks away" from Bullseye.  He switched all his pp to TK last round.

Avatar will take the force field, however!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2010)

Calculating Counter Measures.

Delta Sentinel aims her palm towards Bullseye then fires a shot at Bullseye's gun hand.









*OOC:*


Using precise shot to avoid hitting any innocent... but "aiming to disarm" so Bullseye better hope I don't miss less he want's to loose an eye..

Hmmm...  Hopefully Bullseye's being grappled knocks enough of his defense modifier down that I hit.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2010)

"Where is the shooter?" asks Gambit.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yeah, it could be a useful information for people who has miss their Notice check...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

Velmont said:


> "Where is the shooter?" asks Gambit.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Yeah, it could be a useful information for people who has miss their Notice check...[/SBLOCK]




Avatar nods in the villain's direction.









*OOC:*


Avatar's TK power _is visible_, so everyone should be able to see what he's targeting, or at least know the general direction.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2010)

Target in black an white outfit on rooftop located two blocks to [insert direction]*.


* Let's assume Delta knows what direction she's firing towards.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

Delta's energy blast ricochets off of Valeria's force field, bouncing away from Bullseye. With that, Avatar yanks Bullseye off the rooftop, leaving the villain dangling, kicking away, his gun useless within Val's energy sphere.

Avatar pulls him nearer and nearer, until he's suspended 50 feet in the air, across the street. His voice cries out in a gargled shout.

"Put me down, jerkoff!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2010)

*"Not so fast, this boy is doing something strange."* says the Mandarin, waiting to see what's wrong with the boy. 

_
Taking 10 to a 18 in Knowledge Arcane and Notice to see if there's something odd with the boy. If nothings wrong, Mandarin will go back to assist the others. _


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2010)

Error.  Blast deflected by unknown force. Analyzing.










*OOC:*


Shay, is Valeria considered a mutant? 

 I ask since then Delta would basically be able to tell if the force field has a "mutant power signature" and where it's coming from.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2010)

Gambit rush outside under the marksman and take out his telescopic staff and extend it. "You are fifty feet in the air. You sure you want to be release? You want it, _vraiment_?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 18, 2010)

In headquarters, the boy thrashes wildly in front of the Mandarin, screaming.

_"I can't see! I can't see!"_

Although the Mandarin can't identify the exact nature of it, he can tell that the boy has fallen into a bout of hysterical violence, possibly as a result of witnessing his father's gruesome death.

---

_"Put me down! I don't care how high I am. Put me DOWN!"_

Bullseye's voice cracks as he tries to scream through the humming of the force field.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

(Relique, Val's force field powers are the result of a mutation, yes. It's actually supposed to be similar to Franklin's power, just a different kind of manipulation of the same 'energy.')

"So...we bring him back now, right?"

Val looked uneasily at the body of Devil. If she'd known, she could have put a shield around him. If she'd known...

_Or if I'd put the obvious clues together beforehand, like I should have done. Instead I just sat around, letting everyone else pick up the slack until it was too late..._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2010)

Mutant Power Signature Analysis Complete.   
Source: Valeria von Doom.
Signature Logged.

Delta Sentinel flys towards Bullseye.  "Target witnessed committing murder.  Target will be detained until further orders are received."


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2010)

*OOC:*


Avatar's intent is to pull Bullseye into the gym, where he can more easily be dealt with.

Once that is done, Avatar will release Bullseye and switch his Telekinesis Array [30pp] to Blast 6 [18pp] and Force Field 10 [10pp].

Avatar will also use Telepathy to attempt to read Bullseye's mind and find out if someone hired him or anything else of immediate interest.  I believe he makes a Will save against DC 20 to resist this.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

With the shooter effectively neutralized, Pak coalesces back to his normal density, though he keeps an eye out for other threats.

"We could get him back in a jiffy if Mister Ring Finger came back. Where the heck did he go? Ms. Hand, did Mandarin make it back there with the boy?" The last he addresses through the commlink their benefactor has provided.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 18, 2010)

"Roger that, Power Pak. The Mandarin is here with Murdock. He's making sure the kid is okay. Once you've got the killer subdued, bring him in for questioning. Mandarin, get back there and bring your team in!"

Avatar manages to pull Bullseye to the front door of the gym. Although he's still held in place by the telekinetic fields, you can all clearly see that he's armed to the teeth, wielding a sniper rifle, a pistol, a small array of knives, and a submachine gun. When he sees how many people he's up against, he lets go of his rifle, which clatters against Val's crackling force field.

_"I surrender. Bring me in."_

He raises his hands, and with a grin, he tightens his mask around his head.

_"They're gonna kill me for this."_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 18, 2010)

Delta Sentinel paces around the force field's perimeter, eying Bullseye and is totally oblivious to anything he might be doing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2010)

*"Calm! I command so!"*
Using his rings of power, Mandarin invades the mind of the boy, and tries to extract the psychic trauma. If it doesn't work, he'll knock him out unconscious to return to the where the team has captured the shooter. 


_Using Mind Control (rank 10) to calm down, heal or knock out the boy. Then teleporting back._


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



DistractingFlare said:


> "Roger that, Power Pak. The Mandarin is here with Murdock. He's making sure the kid is okay. Once you've got the killer subdued, bring him in for questioning. Mandarin, get back there and bring your team in!"




"That's one good thing, at least," Pak mutters, then turns back to the assassin. The white blocks on his chest symbol glow momentarily as he listens.



> _"I surrender. Bring me in."_
> 
> He raises his hands, and with a grin, he tightens his mask around his head.
> 
> _"They're gonna kill me for this."_




"Who are 'they'?" Pak asks, trying to get a read on the killer.

[sblock=OOC]Changing active discipline to Gravity and making a Sense Motive check[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

Valeria makes an adjustment to the force field, and the man's rifle tumbles out the bottom of it.

On hearing Pak's question, she nods and focuses on the killer.

"Guys like you don't do this just for fun...who hired you? Who wanted Devil dead?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

Mandarin's power of persuasion calms young Matt Murdock into a sort of narcotic trance. The boy's pale blue eyes, out of focus and wild, become serene. Ms. Hand grasps the boy's shoulder, speaking soothingly to him.

"It's going to be okay."

Her gaze shifts back to Mandarin.

"Now get back there and bring the team in."

---

Mandarin reappears in a flash of light, manifested in the center of the room.

Bullseye looks at Valeria.

_"Well, sometimes I do actually do things like this for fun, so you may be asking the wrong guy. I was paid, all right? I don't know who it was, but my guess is probably the same as yours: The King of Villains."_

The Right Hand's voice chimes in.

"Mandarin should have arrived at your location, Avengers. Extract Bullseye to headquarters. I'll debrief you from here."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 19, 2010)

Delta Sentinel picks up the rifle then removes its ammunition.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

Mandarin teleports the entire group back to the headquarters, along with Bullseye. 
*"Long time no see Bullseye."* says Mandarin with a side smile. *"As usual you are on the loosing side it seems."*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

When you arrive back at headquarters, Matt Murdock is no longer in the briefing room. Ms. Hand waits impatiently, and when you finally settle down, she sticks the paralyzed Bullseye with a syringe filled with a fluorescent blue liquid. He immediately falls to the floor, unconscious, his eyes rolled back into his head.

"That should keep him out of commission for now. Shield One? Shield Two? I need you to come pick up this murderer."

In response to Hand's command, a pair of robotic drones emerge from a side door. You recognize these as Doombots, created by the great Victor Von Doom for peacekeeping/police purposes. The Doombots scoop Bullseye off the floor.

"Oh, and Shield? I wouldn't mind if Bullseye banged his head a few times going down the stairs."

In unison, the robots reply, _"Affirmative."_ They carry Bullseye out of the briefing room, and the door shuts silently behind them.

Ms. Hand turns back to you.

"All right, Avengers. What happened back there was a serious failure that each of us should be held responsible for. It was my failure for having inadequate intelligence, it was Murdock's fault for falling in with the wrong crowd, and it was your fault for not being unlucky enough to get between the bullet and the target."

"From now on, we will make no mistakes. There will be no more orphaned boys, blinded by the deaths of their fathers. We will find this King of Villains, and we will make him pay dearly for the damage he's done to this world."

"For now, I'm going to run a brainscan on Bullseye to find out what he knows. I'll do the same to Murdock. Maybe he heard something from his dad. We just need more leads."

"Until then, you can feel free to use the computer to search The Boss's database. He's given you Level 1 access, meaning you'll be able to pull up basic dossiers, declassified stuff, et cetera. If you want to..."interview" Bullseye, be my guest. Just make sure he's intact for the brainscan. You can talk to the kid more, but he's half catatonic thanks to Mandarin's little trick. He should be coming around soon, though. Let me know if you have any more questions. Avengers, dismissed."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 20, 2010)

Immediately after Ms Hand dismissed the group, Delta Sentinel glanced down toward the room's floor. "Suspending sentinel personality matrix."

A slight whirring sound then filled the room as the sentinel's armor plating and head gear began to shift and seemingly melted away to form tight fitting full length sleeveless body suit.   "So ah.. hi." Delta smiled meekly. 

"Oh.. I know.."  Delta trailed off as she quickly accessed her mechanical body's wireless capabilities.

Initializing Wireless Dataport.
Connecting to Avenger's Computer.
Connecting to Database.
Level One Access Granted. 

"All your database are belong to us."  She giggled. "Alright then.  COMMAND Query: SHIELD Command Structure. DOWNLOAD AND WRITE results to my memory.  Computer, when you're done doing that,  COMMAND Query: Known subordinates of 'AKA King of Villains'. DOWNLOAD AND WRITE results to my memory."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2010)

"I could try to deal with Bullseye. I've been dealing the last year with his kind." suggests Gambit.


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

As Delta changes out of her armor, Kai takes a cue from her. He presses a button one of his costume's gauntlets, and as before a swirl of black energy replaces his uniform with his casual clothes. He's clearly unnerved by the group's recent encounter.



Velmont said:


> "I could try to deal with Bullseye. I've been dealing the last year with his kind." suggests Gambit.




"I don't envy that," Kai says. "I was only around him a few minutes, and I already don't want to see him ever again.

"But I guess if we're going to be taking on whoever this King is, that's something I'll have to get over. I'm not sure I'll be a lot of help, but if there's an observation room, I'd definitely like to see how someone with a little more experience deals with his type."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=Delta's Search Results]

SHIELD COMMAND STRUCTURE

XXXX XXXX
Designation: The Boss
Status: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Location: XXX XXXX XXXX
Clearance level: 5

Victoria Hand
Designation: The Right Hand
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 4

XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
Designation: Black Widow
Status: Active
Location: XXXXXX
Clearance level: 4

Clay Quartermain
Designation: Operative 1
Status: Killed in action
Location: N/A
Clearance level: 3

Maria Hill
Designation: Operative 2
Status: Killed in action
Location: N/A
Clearance level: 3

Timothy Dugan
Designation: Dum Dum
Status: Killed in action
Location: N/A
Clearance level: 3

Sharon Carter
Designation: Peggy
Status: Active
Location: XXX XXXXX
Clearance level: 2

Brady O'Brien
Designation: Trauma
Location: XXX XXXX XXXX
Clearance level: 2

Cliff Randall
Designation: Brag
Location: XXXXX
Clearance level: 2

Kal Pak
Designation: Power Pak
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 1

XXXXX XXX
Designation: Mandarin
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 1

Valeria Von Doom
Designation: N/A
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 1

Remy LeBeau
Designation: Gambit
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 1

Franklin Richards
Designation: Avatar
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearance level: 1

Delta Sentinel
Designation: N/A
Status: Active
Location: New York City
Clearane level: 1

---

QUERY RESULTS FOR "AKA KING OF VILLAINS"
YIELDS 0 RESULTS
SUGGESTIONS:
Make sure all words are spelled correctly
Try different keywords
Try more general keywords

RELATED RESULTS

News: "Who Is The King of Villains?" Article by Ben Urich
Entertainment: This week on "Latverian Idol"
Editorial: "Spider-Man is a Menace!" Jamesonian apologists speak out

---

"Who is the King of Villains?"
by Ben Urich

Global attacks all over the world, striking every civilized nation on the planet: The United States, Wakanda, England, Latveria, China, Japan, and more [ERROR: RUN SUMMARY APPLICATION; EXPLICATE FACTUAL INFORMATION]

1. The first attack occurred in Latveria
2. Over one-thousand unidentified costumed criminals reported this year
3. Economic terrorism, biological weapons all involved
4. No single modus operandi
5. Synchronized to strike at unprotected zones worldwide
6. Central leadership certain

_Information uploaded to Avengers' dossier file._[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2010)

Gambit stands up and asks Victoria. "Where is the interrogation room, _mademoiselle_? I would like to speak with Bulleyes."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

Ms. Hand directs Gambit to go through the doors from
which the Doombots came. As he proceeds down the corridor, he finds
numerous empty holding cells. At the end of the hall, he finds Bullseye's room. The villain has been stripped to his underwear. His clothes and equipment
are stored in a clear plastic box outside of the cell.

A metallic voice chimes in.

"Clearance granted. Welcome, Gambit."

The lock clicks open, and Bullseye looks up at his
visitor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

Mandarin approached Delta, hands in his back.* "You are a certainly impressive piece of technology. I could certainly..."* the man flips his tongue, not saying what he was about to.* "... use any information you've acquired thus far from the archives."* he concludes, giving her a once over.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

Avatar wanders towards the interrogation room, where all the excitement appears to be brewing.  He doesn't go inside; Avatar is content to watch the questioning take place.  That doesn't mean, however, that Avatar is wholly uninterested in the proceedings.  Avatar stares into the room, watching Bullseye's every move.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 20, 2010)

"Well..." She blushed then glanced at the debriefing room's computer.

Activate overhead projector.
Initializing Display.
Deploy Visualization: SHIELD Command Structure.

"The fact that the boss entered his codename as 'the boss' isn't that useful beyond its implications, however, as you can see we are operating under a SHIELD mandate.  And yeah, I should really pull everyone's last known ID picture so we at least recognize who we are working with."

Minimize Current Visualization.
Deploy Visualization: News Article: "Who is King of Villians."

"My second query was insufficient.  However, given that the first attack was noted as being in Latveria, my hunch is that the King of Villians has something against Von Doom.  Unfortunately, that means our list of prime suspects may either be exceedingly long or a rather short." She glances at Valeria then at Avatar as he exits the room.  "Further queries will be useful especially if cross referenced with whatever information we can gather from Bullseye."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

*"I see. So perhaps the father of the young Richards might have something to do in this big scheme. It wont be surprising given the amount of hatred held amongst Doom and Richards. However, I doubt Richards has enough... courage to make this. And the guts to attack and destroy my dependences. A shame, I could have showed it to you, it was astonishing."* says Mandarin, closing in to study the computer.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2010)

"Welcome, _mon ami_." tells Gambit, as a lean on the door frame. "I hope you don't have any hard feeling. It is purely business that have brought us at the time you executed your contract. It's the same I'm here to talk to you. My wife is an assassin too. So I know the business. Bulleyes, isn't it? I think she talk about you a few time. You are highly regard in the circle. I hope you will enjoy your new facility. Do you have any complains to tells us up to now."

[SBLOCK=OOC]I knew I had forget something, I really need to make that Emotional Control - Love Subtle. I'll downgrade it 1 level to make it subtle. So if that roll hit, it will be DC 19 Will save for Bulleyes[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 21, 2010)

"If Richards isn't courageous enough to be in charge of this, it might be possible he might be part of the scheme or that he either is being set up.  It might help to know what organizations are involved in the plot and who is able to pull off a synchronized assault."  Delta paused before initiating a new batch of queries.


Querying:
Which criminals organizations/costumed criminals were known to be involved in the synchronized attacks attributed to 'King of Villains'.
Which costumed criminals are capable of pulling off synchronized attacks.










*OOC:*


  Apparently, she closed the browser window and have to reconnect before running the query..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Search for HYDRA, or The Hand. I would postulate myself, but I've crossed to the other side, dear."* Mandarin says with a winning smile.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

"I think it's pretty early to be casting any kind of aspersions," Pak says, glancing to Valeria and the door Avatar exited through. "Until we have more info that would point us in a specific direction, I think we'll just be sabotaging ourselves making baseless guesses."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

Mandarin looks briefly at Power Pak, then glances again at the female sentinel. *"Search for Richards as well. Perhaps there's some valuable information about him."*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2010)

"Richards has the background to be a 'king of villains,'" Valeria muses, "And if the attacks were being carried out by robots or mind-controlled cyborgs or something like that, he'd be high on my list."

"But he's never been able to keep large groups of people working together for long. He's intelligent, but he's not a 'people person.' Coordinating attacks by all these villains...I just don't see it. Not to mention, where did all these super-villains come from in the first place?"

She opened her PDA and started looking up reports of the 'King of Villains' attacks, seeing if the perpetrators had been identified, and if they had previous records before hooking up ith KoV.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 21, 2010)

---
Bullseye's Holding Cell
---
Gambit's manipulation doesn't seem to affect Bullseye, but the assassin seems to appreciate the politeness. With a friendly disposition, he replies:

_"Thanks for the kind words, Mister. You know, it's not always easy, being a killer-for-hire. Considering your accent, I'd guess you would be from Louisiana. Cajun blood? That would mean your wife is probably Lady Belladonna. Which would make you the mutant known as Gambit. Pleased to meet you. They call me Bullseye. And the facilities are fine, but I'm a bit cold. Any chance I could get some fresh clothes?"_

---
Briefing Room
---

Mandarin's inspection of the computer yields little interesting information. It's a standard high-end consumer PC, hooked up to a wireless internet connection. There are a few password-encoded documents on the hard drive, but the actual database seems to be stored off-site.

Delta Sentinel's search yields a large batch of files that list some of the locations of the supervillain attacks, but no suspects.

[sblock=Supervillain Attacks]
INCIDENT: LATVERIAN CAPITOL (BOMBING)

INCIDENT: NEW ORLEANS LEVEE (TIDAL ATTACK)

INCIDENT: EMPIRE STATE BUILDING (THEFT?)

INCIDENT: MOUNT FUJI (VOLCANIC ERUPTION)

INCIDENT: LONDON, BIG BEN (DEMOLITION)

INCIDENT: WAKANDAN VIBRANIUM MINES (THEFT)

INCIDENT: 12 GORGES DAM (SABOTAGE)

INCIDENT: LAS VEGAS (CASINO ROBBERY)[/sblock]

The file on Reed Richards is equally disappointing.

[sblock=Reed Richards]Notorious enemy of Dr. Victor Von Doom, Richards was formerly married to Von Doom's wife, Susan (nee Storm). Reed Richards has one child, Franklin Richards, whereabouts unknown. Top scientists (including notable activist Bruce Banner) conclude that Reed Richards has avoided Von Doom's reprisal by exiling himself from time.

Professor Charles Xavier, chairman of the Committee for Mutant Understanding (and founder of the X-Men, a mutant-rights fringe group), however, has a different opinion. _"Reed Richards, possibly the most brilliant mind humanity has ever produced, as been forced into hiding by the villainous machinations of Victor Von Doom. Von Doom is a maniacal lunatic, just waiting for a chance to strike at us with everything he's got! Now that Richards is out of the way, it's only a matter of time."_[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2010)

"If you like stripe, I am sure it would be easy to find something for you." tells Gambit. He turns toward Avatar. "Can you go look for that? And nothing in metal on the suit. Only Cotton. I've heard rumor about Bullseye being able to use anything he has underhand as a weapon. Bring some chicken and noodle soup in a paper cup."

Gambit then sits in front of Bullseye. "I see my reputation have exceeded New Orleans border, or maybe you have already worked in New Orleans." He then look back at the door, to look if Avatar have complied with his request.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gambit continue to try to pierce Bullseye mind. Still DC: 19...

*Edit*: Well, Gambit's luck suck.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 21, 2010)

"I found something interesting.  It appears that the chaos caused during the attacks may have been used as a diversion because Wakandia's Vibranium Mines and a Los Vegas casino were robbed during the assault.  Also, though unconfirmed, the Empire State Building might have been robbed as part of the attacks."

Delta begins to query more info about Wakandia Vibratium Mines, Los Vegas Casino and Empire State Building Heists.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2010)

Velmont said:


> "If you like stripe, I am sure it would be easy to find something for you." tells Gambit. He turns toward Avatar. "Can you go look for that? And nothing in metal on the suit. Only Cotton. I've heard rumor about Bullseye being able to use anything he has underhand as a weapon. Bring some chicken and noodle soup in a paper cup."




Feeling pretty useless in this situation, Avatar has little choice but to comply.  He wanders the halls, looking for any sort of uniform, jumpsuit, or whatever that seems harmless enough.  He looks for a cafeteria and tries to find some food for the captive.

When he has what he seeks, Avatar returns to the interrogation room.  Avatar takes one step inside and turns on his force field at full power, just in case.  Avatar wordlessly sets down the clothing and food (if any was to be had) and leaves the room.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 22, 2010)

Bullseye graciously accepts the new clothes and the cup of soup, which he drinks rapidly. The steam from the cup signifies that the soup is quite hot, but he drinks it as if he's been starving to death.

_After he's finished the soup, he nods to Gambit. Yeah, I've worked N'awlins _(he pronounces it with a Cajun drawl). _Got to meet your girl, too. She's a beauty, if you don't my saying so. Never got to see her in action, but I hear she's good. Not as good as me, of course, but not very many are. So how about this, Gambit? If you just let me walk out of here, I'll quit my villainous ways, forfeit the bounty on Murdock, and I'll just go home." _

---

Delta's search results indicate that a massive deposit of vibranium ore was stolen from the Wakandan mine. The President of Wakanda, T'Challa (aka Black Panther) is conducting a private, secretive investigation.

About $100,000,000 was stolen from a pair of associated casinos in Las Vegas, both owned by billionaire industrialist Tony Stark.

Federal contacts confirmed a theft from the Empire State Building in New York, but could not allude to the identity of the victim or the nature of the stolen artifact - just that it was "of immense value to a private collector." The building was severely damaged in the attack, and is currently in the reconstruction process. Rand Industries has been contracted to oversee the repairs.


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Relique du Madde said:


> "I found something interesting.  It appears that the chaos caused during the attacks may have been used as a diversion because Wakandia's Vibranium Mines and a Los Vegas casino were robbed during the assault.  Also, though unconfirmed, the Empire State Building might have been robbed as part of the attacks."




Kai frowns. "Heck of a distraction," he says. "But for vibranium, I suppose you'd need that. It's got all sorts of potential uses in technology from what the 'rents say. But that's why security in Wakanda is insane. Whoever managed to heist vibranium ore must have massive resources."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 22, 2010)

Delta shares the information she pulled during her newest queries.  "Well considering that they needed to bilk Tony Stark from all that money, it's obvious that The King of Villians must be burning a sizable hole in his bank accounts to keep his scheme running.  It's making me rather curious about what was stolen from the Empire State..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"An item "of immense value to a private collector" hm?" *wonders the Mandarin. *"Could you search about the proprietors of that building? See if a name rings some bells."*
*
"Also search for this Tony Stark. It is too much coincidence that the King attacked two of HIS casinos"*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2010)

"When someone _excelle_ like you in his domain, someone doesn't quit like that. You love what you are doing. Maybe you'll forfeit your contract on Murdock, but even there I would be surprise. You have a contract, and the one who hired you will not like you to break it. What do you think he would try to do?" asks Gambit.

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Excelle_ => From the verb _Exceller_: Being really great in your domain, among the best.

*EDIT:* Now you are talking... I'm not sure rolling again and again is abusing of the situation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 22, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Relique du Madde said:


> Delta shares the information she pulled during her newest queries.  "Well considering that they needed to bilk Tony Stark from all that money, it's obvious that The King of Villians must be burning a sizable hole in his bank accounts to keep his scheme running.  It's making me rather curious about what was stolen from the Empire State..."






Voda Vosa said:


> *"An item "of immense value to a private collector" hm?" *wonders the Mandarin. *"Could you search about the proprietors of that building? See if a name rings some bells."*




"If we can't find any connections that way, maybe Ms. Hand can get us access to the Empire State Building. It's under repair right now. Maybe we can see where the damage was focused. Might give us some insight."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"Finally, a good suggestion.*" says Mandarin, before calling for Hand's attention. *"We need clearance to inspect the Empire state building, or more information about it if you wish me to put my superior intellect in this."*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2010)

"The Empire State Building is a funny place to be storing something valuable," Valeria noted. "It's not a vault or a fortress. And the description only said what was taken was valuable to 'a private collector.'  So...something rare, but not necessarily something generally useful."

She paced over to a wall, forehead creased in thought.

"Also, vibranium is useful, but not easy or cheap to work with. It'd need resources. Industrial and technological support. Things you couldn't get in overly remote areas at any price."

Valeria looked up. "In fact, there can't be many facilities in existence right now with the ability to refine and manufacture from vibranium. Can we get a list?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Valeria looked up. "In fact, there can't be many facilities in existence right now with the ability to refine and manufacture from vibranium. Can we get a list?"




Avatar walks over to Valeria.

"You know, Val.  I bet I can name at least three individuals who have access to such technology.  Tony Stark (where have I heard that name recently?), your dad, and mine."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"It might be that this Tony Stark might be covering his tracks. The robbery in his casinos might be a tactic to be left out of the suspects list."* suggests the Mandarin. *"Doom is just a moron, while he has the capacity, he is not an evil mastermind. Richards is lost in time and has not the guts nor the facilities necessary."*


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"It might be that this Tony Stark might be covering his tracks. The robbery in his casinos might be a tactic to be left out of the suspects list."* suggests the Mandarin. *"Doom is just a moron, while he has the capacity, he is not an evil mastermind. Richards is lost in time and has not the guts nor the facilities necessary."*




Avatar turns to Mandarin.  "Says you."  The son of Reed Richards takes a few steps towards the former villain.  "You sure think highly of yourself.  Calling scientific geniuses morons and gutless is a surefire way to get yourself decked."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2010)

Valerie glanced at the Mandarin disdainfully.

"The proof's in the pudding. Victor Von Doom is the president-protector of a prosperous nation where he enjoys the nearly unanimous acclaim of its voters. Last I heard you were the tyrant of a few miserable hovels in China, trying to keep a low enough profile so you didn't catch the attention of anyone bigger than you...which is to say, pretty much everyone."

"Of course you couldn't even do that right, which is basically why you're here, right? So who's the moron again? Sorry, I wasn't listening before."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 22, 2010)

"Weapon X and Weapon Plus may also have the capabilities to work with Vibranium, but its unlikely they would resort to theft for funding." Delta adds begrudgingly. "However, I do think they are capable of using terrorism to pass the necessary legislation for funding.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2010)

*"The young, so predictible."* says the chinese mage. *"My appreciation for your respective father's inabilities to amass such an army or super villains should flatter you instead of irate you. At least they are not trying to destroy all you know. By the way your pathetic first steps in irony are pitiful at best. 

However, and bringing this conversation on the productive side again, Latveria was also bombarded wasn't it? I would think that leaves Doom out of the equation yet again. One thing is stealing your own money, other is killing you own people. Xavier's claims should have to be very true is that is what's happening in Latveria.

Weapon X and Weapon Plus are another set of possible candidates, however as you say, theft is not their thing. Again, we do not know at what extend does that clears or obscures their implication in this matter. "*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

Bullseye's Cell
---
_"Well, it was worth a try, but I think you got confused. I already fulfilled my contract. There was nothing about the little boy - just the man - the boxer. I killed him, and the rest of my payment has probably been wired to me. Not like I'll get a chance to use it, sitting in a cold cell."_


--
Briefing Room
---
Ms. Hand replies to the inquiries regarding the Empire State Building and vibranium.

"I can get you limited access to the Empire State Building, although I'm sure it'll be enough to give it a look. About vibranium - that's a tricky one. The people who are known to be able to use vibranium are...let's see...Weapon Plus, Reed Richards, Victor Von Doom, Tony Stark, and maybe Hank Pym."

"I can set up an interview with any of them but Richards, obviously. But since Von Doom, Richards, and Weapon Plus are technically outside our jurisdiction, we wouldn't have nearly the pull needed to do a thorough inspection. Remember, we're probably dealing with factions that aren't even aware that they're working together."

"And Mandarin? Don't antagonize the kids, or I'll be forced to deport you back to your pig farm."

"I'm off to run the brainscan on Murdock. I'll get Bullseye after that, while the rest of you decide on a lead to follow. The Boss has given you the go-ahead to make your choice."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

"So, it looks like it'll be between the Empire States Building, Hank Prym and Tony Stark then." She smiled.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

Avatar looked to Valeria and then to the others.  

"The Empire State Building is the closest and seems the likeliest to yield clues.  The bad guys, however, as slick and well-supported as they seem to be, probably didn't leave much in the way of direct evidence.  I suppose we could search there first and then, based on whatever we find, go for either Stark or Pym next."









*OOC:*


What does Franklin know of his dad's whereabouts?  Does Franklin think Reed might be within 20,000miles (telepathy range)?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2010)

"Pym's a better choice," opines Valeria. "Robberies at his own casinos notwithstanding, Tony Stark has a lot more to gain from being a hero than being a villain. Henry Pym on the other hand..." she shakes her head. "I really don't know much about him offhand. None of his interests were targeted yet though, so..."

She shrugs. "Maybe it's a bit too obvious, but that doesn't mean it's not a good place to start."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2010)

"If you wish, I can get that money for you. You'll be able to pay a few luxury while you are visiting us. Just tell me which bank account you use and I'll make sure you get your money." offers Gambit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandarin smiles at The Hand. After the suggestions he simply states.* "Pick one, I'll teleport you where you want."* Looking a brief moment at his ringed hands, he says, without looking up. *"I could mind control Bullseye to tell you what he knows, you knew that right?"*


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Shayuri said:


> "Pym's a better choice," opines Valeria. "Robberies at his own casinos notwithstanding, Tony Stark has a lot more to gain from being a hero than being a villain. Henry Pym on the other hand..." she shakes her head. "I really don't know much about him offhand. None of his interests were targeted yet though, so..."
> 
> She shrugs. "Maybe it's a bit too obvious, but that doesn't mean it's not a good place to start."




Pak shrugs. "At this point, one lead seems about as solid as any other," he offers. "I don't know that there would be many clues at Empire State so much as I was hoping we might be able to get more information on exactly what this 'private collectible' was, which is possibly a vain hope. I think you're right, Valeria: as the one we have access to that wasn't some kind of target, Pym seems like an early suspect. Might as well start with him."



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I could mind control Bullseye to tell you what he knows, you knew that right?"*




Kai groans. "How would we know that? I just met you," he says. "Maybe you should go give Gambit a ... well, a hand? And maybe before we leave next we should sit down and make sure we each know each other's capabilities."

((OOC: I don't know that we'd need to spend the time RPing power breakdowns, really, since we can look at each others' sheets, but seemed fair to make a nod toward eliminating that player knowledge / character knowledge gap  ))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2010)

*"Another accurate suggestion Mr. Power Pak, I think it would be wise to know each other's  capabilities in order to synergies better in the battle field." *agrees Mandarin. *"I'll see what can I do with Bullseyes,"* he states before walking to the cells where Gambit and Bullseye were talking.

*"Bullseye, long time no see. I had paid you to kill Iron Man once, if my memory doesn't fail me. How low have you fall, having to kill an old boxer. The man had no chance, his head blew like a watermelon hit by a hammer.... Now, I'll like you to cooperate but I know it can't be done, so..."* With a wave of his left hand, and a couple of words in Cantonese, Mandarin tried to control Bullseye's mind. *"Tell me everything you know related to the assassination of Murdock and the King of Villains."* he ordered  

_Mind control power check just in case: 30
_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2010)

jkason said:


> Pak shrugs. "At this point, one lead seems about as solid as any other," he offers. "I don't know that there would be many clues at Empire State so much as I was hoping we might be able to get more information on exactly what this 'private collectible' was, which is possibly a vain hope."




"You got to be kidding me. " Delta laughs. " We're talking a  Private collector.  If his collection is worth ANYTHING then he will have all sorts of records, and insurance information around just in case a random villian shows up and tries to steal something." She grinned. "After all, what's the point of owning a priceless artifact of unknown significance if no one believes you owned it after it was stolen?  Besides, even if we don't get a ID on the thief, just knowing the item's nature would help us know something about at least one of the King of Villian's criminal cells."


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Relique du Madde said:


> "You got to be kidding me. " Delta laughs. " We're talking a  Private collector.  If his collection is worth ANYTHING then he will have all sorts of records, and insurance information around just in case a random villian shows up and tries to steal something." She grinned. "After all, what's the point of owning a priceless artifact of unknown significance if no one believes you owned it after it was stolen?"




Kai furrows his brow, confused. "But if that's the case, why wasn't there any kind of detail in the report on The Boss's major database?" he wonders aloud. "Definitely bears looking into at some point, whether before or after Pym."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2010)

"Lets say you owned a Norse warhammer and had it in your private collection.  Unless you knew its properties and history you probably wouldn't be able to distinguish that warhammer from Mjolnir.  As such, if you get it insured it might not flag on SHIELD's database since it might be listed as 'Norse Warhammer cera 800 ad'."  Delta shrugged for emphasis. "Now, what if you owned Mjolnir, and you knew it:" Delta leaned forward as if being secretive.    "Would you seriously want to get it insured as 'Mjolnir' if you thought that everyone including SHIELD would try to take it from you? Probably not, but if you did get it insured, you would call it 'Norse Warhammer cerca 800 ad' so that it wouldn't flag on SHIELD's datebase.  If you are lucky, no one who looks at that file will ever know you had Thor's hammer.  However, if someone did know you had it, and stole it, would you tell SHIELD that it was stolen? Or would you tell SHIELD that you had no idea what was stolen, then secretly tried to contact a local super hero/villain to get it back for you?"

She smiled.  "That's my theory.  It may not be likely, since it assumes you would try to get something like Thor's Hammer insured, but it does account for some of the uncertainty dealing with that specific heist."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2010)

"They're both good leads," Valeria concludes. "We could split up. We probably don't need the entire Avenger team to check each one, one at a time."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 25, 2010)

Bullseye's Cell
---

_"Mandarin!"_ Bullseye claps in a sudden fit of delight. _"It's been a while! I'm sorry I didn't cap Iron Man when you told me to. I got distracted - that was the time I killed 40 cops and civilians on the way to Stark Tower. By the time I got there, I was just...a little worn out. Oh, you wanted to know about the job? There's not much to tell. I got a call from my handler, whom I've never met. He told me to go to Hell's Kitchen and shoot this guy named Murdock, and I'd be paid half a million dollars. I did it, and then that guy pulled me off the building. That was rude."_

Briefing Room
---

Hand returns from the side room, ostensibly from brainscanning Bullseye and Matt Murdock.

"So is it Pym, Stark, or are you going to the Empire State Building? I'd prefer you to stick together. With Mandarin's teleportation abilities, he's going to be your primary transportation."

"The results of the brainscan were mixed. Bullseye doesn't know anything, and Murdock only has some fragments of information. I'll give them to you once I've finished analyzing them. Primary glances seem to confirm out lead at the Empire State Building, so unless you decide otherwise, I'm going to send you there."

[sblock=Insight]Franklin knows that his father fled into a somewhat distant time period. He doesn't know whether Reed fled to the past or future.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2010)

Valeria shrugs. "Empire State Building's a good place to start. Scene of the crime. We can always check Pym out later. Maybe we'll find something at the building that gives us more clues."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 26, 2010)

"Does he contact you on your personal phone? And where the paiement is made?" asks Gambit.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 27, 2010)

Bullseye's Cell
---

The assassin sighs, seemingly bored by Gambit's line of questioning.

_"No, Gambit, he didn't call my cell phone. The guy just walks up to the door of my apartment, leaves a note and some money in a box, and that's the last I hear from him. That's it. I never even see his face. Why would I want to?"_


Briefing Room
---

Ms. Hand nods to Valeria.

"Empire State Building it is. Round the team up, and Mandarin should teleport you there."

She speaks into her communicator, so that each of you can hear the message.

"Avengers, assemble in the briefing room."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

Mandarin does not mediate words. He grabs Gambit by his shoulder and phases out of existence.
The pair appear amongst the others. 
*"Well, Bullseye has not been of much help has he? It appears he knows nothing of his "boss". If you still intent to split up, I can split up to teleport it group."* That said, Mandarin waves his hands, and sings a spell in cantonese. He disappears in a puff of green smoke. When the mist disperses, there are two Mandarins!
*"So, are we..."* starts one *"...moving out?" *finishes the other.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2010)

"That is usual. One person want to hire: _la tête_, an assassin to kill the target: _la main_ and one person to make the bridge: le pont. _Le pont_ make sure no one can make up to _la tête_ if _la main_ is taken. It is also safer for _la main_, as _la main_ doesn't know _la main_ and knows _la main_ know nothing about _la tête_, so he has no interest to kill _la main_. We could go to Bullseye's hideout, but we would be lucky if we find something." explains Gambit. 

"So, what the next step _Mademoiselle_?" he asks to Victoria.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai re-engages his costume, then says, "If the brainscans say Empire State, I guess that makes it our best lead for now. Pym after."

As Mandarin multiplies, Kai gulps audibly. "I'm not sure knowing he can do that makes me feel better," he mutters.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 27, 2010)

"If we have to split up, I'll go to the Empire State since it doesn't seem right if I go against my own suggestion after we gained evidence that corroborates  it's importance."  Delta signed as she reengaged her Sentinel armor.

OVERRIDE Sentinel Personality Matrix Reactivation.
Sentinel Personality Matrix Suspended.

"Hopefully I won't be required to go fully sentinel too soon.."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 28, 2010)

"No need to split up," replies Hand. "Go to the Empire State Building. Find out what was stolen. See if you can figure out how it fits. Von Doom, I'm designating you team leader for this outing. Communication is the number one priority here. We need to work together as a unit. Got it? Good. See you soon."

With that, she nods to Mandarin.

---

In the Empire State Building, a handsome young man sits at the reception desk in the lobby. He nods, seemingly recognizing who you are (or at least, your intent), and presses a button on the console in front of him.

_"They're here, sir."_

A metallic voice echoes back from the computer.

"Very well. Send them up, please."

The clerk hits a button, and a buzzing noise squelches out from the speakers, indicating the activation of some device.

_"Top floor,"_ he says, nodding toward the elevator behind him.

As you walk by, you can clearly see that the clerk is holding a submachine gun in his hand, seemingly as a precaution. He makes no move to get up. You may enter the clean, brightly lit elevator.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai's eyes widen as he notices the weaponry, though he has the sense not to say anything. He piles into the elevator with the others, wondering who's at the other end of the elevator ride.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2010)

Avatar scans the receptionist's thoughts to see what he may know of this "boss" and what his or her intentions may be.









*OOC:*


Avatar will use Telepathy to read the receptionist's mind.  I believe the receptionist can attempt a Will save against DC 20 to resist.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 28, 2010)

She grins after hearing the computer voice._ Alright programming do your work.._

Initializing wireless dataport.
Searching for local networks.









*OOC:*



Searching for the radio frequency that the speaker is using as it's communication channel via Datalink

If she manages to find it she's going to track it back to it's source.


Frak... it looks like there's most likely too much interference for the SECOND roll to work


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2010)

Mandarin's copy disappears in a puff of smoke, after protesting. 
The real Mandarin then teleports the group to the building.
Once inside, the Chinese man walks calmly to the elevator.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2010)

Valeria nods at the  receptionist and heads into the elevator, giving the SMG a quick, quizzical raise of her eyebrow before the door closes.

"Armed guards and disguised voices. Why do I half expect to see Lex Luthor waiting for us up at the top?" she asks rhetorically as the elevator starts up.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=Avatar reads the guard's mind]
God-damn supers. Always running around, thinking the world revolves around them. They're just a bunch of bastards.

The boss wants them to come up, that's fine with me. I don't want to get tangled up in cape business, but it's funny how people are so drawn to him. It's like he's got a magnetic personality. _(Internal laugh)_ That was a good one.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Delta traces the signal]The signal is coming from somewhere in the top floor of the building. It's a simple two-way walkie-talkie system.[/sblock]

As the elevator doors slide open on the 103rd floor, you're greeted by an elderly man in an old-fashioned waistcoat and bow tie. His bespectacled face is creased with lines from frowning, and his gray hair is combed back to reveal a craggy, cerebral forehead.

"Good evening," he says, extending his wrinkled hand toward Franklin. "My name is Max Eisenhardt. How do you do?"

His politeness is somewhat unnerving as he escorts you into his spectacular apartment. All the furnishings are a dour chrome, and his window looks out over the panoramic New York skyline.

"Now, you're here about my artifact, I'm sure. I'm afraid I'm not quite at liberty to discuss the nature of the object. You see, I'm holding it for a dear friend. He found it...rather dangerous. It was taken by a gang of those masked thugs. They must have had good intelligence to find me here."

He coughs into a white handkerchief, looks at it disappointedly, and his gaze moves to Delta, whom he looks at with a sense of distaste..

"You see, this apartment is on the 103rd floor, and any of you who've done your research know that this building only has one-hundred and two floors. Two the layman, I live in a place that does not exist."

Max moves behind a counter and pours water from a handsome steel pitcher into a quintet of glasses. He brings the water to you on a tray.

"I brought one for each of you, except for you, miss." He looks at Delta. "Does your model drink water?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*



  Well Informed gather info check on Magneto Eric Lehnsher Max Eisenhardt. To see how much he deviates from main continuality.  

Well at least I got the generalities...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2010)

Mandarin remains silent. He grabs the glass of water, and looks at it, rising it above his head. Then he lowers it. *"If you can't tell us what was stolen, then you cannot expect we recuperate it. What ever it is, it is not more important than ultimate obliteration. The King of Villains might want your artefact as part of a bigger device perhaps. You must tell us what you know."* explains Mandarin. *"I don't see you having much of a choice really, anyway."* he smirks.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2010)

Avatar takes the glass of water from the tray.  He sips.  Moves to the nearest window.  Looks out upon the city.  "Mr. Eisenhardt, if we are to recover this item, we must know something about it.  What is its name?  What does it look like?  What is its history?  Who was this 'friend' who loaned it to you?  Surely, there is something you can divulge to help us recover the item?"









*OOC:*


As he says this, Avatar is scanning Mr. Eisenhardt's mind for surface thoughts regarding the questions.  Eisenhardt can attempt a Will save DC 20 to resist.







As he turns to face Eisenhardt, Avatar continues, "Or do you even want this item recovered?  I wonder if perhaps you have an ulterior motive for bringing us here."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2010)

"Take it easy there," Valeria reproves Avatar, falling naturally into 'good cop' mode, "You're not even letting him answer you before you start suspecting him."

She goes to the old man and offers a hand. "Valeria Von Doom. Thanks for inviting us up. I'm sure you'll cooperate as much as you can."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 30, 2010)

Accessing Internal Database..
Query:  Max Eisenhardt.

Delta immediately notices Max Eisenhardt's look of distaste.  _Crud... I should have turned on my Sentinel Armor._  She glanced down in shame. "I'm sorry, Mr. Eisenhardt, I do not mean to offend you.."  Delta then shifted her plating into less threatening configuration.

A slight smile of embarrassment formed on Delta's metallic face. "As strange as it sounds, even though I'm practically a full cyborg, my body still needs to eat and drink to survive... which is probably why Professor Xavier might have thought that my being 'dismantled' would have been unethical."  










*OOC:*


 See my previous post's occ for roll.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 30, 2010)

"I agree with Valeria, let's first hear what he can tells us before asking him what he can't." suggests Gambit. "_Monsieur, s'il vous plait._"

[SBLOCK=OOC]_Monsieur? S'il vous plait._ = Mister, Please.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai wracks his brain about dangerous artifacts, but his newness to the super hero game left him generally stumped. As the others seemed to have all the pertinent questions covered, he hung back, waiting to see how their host responded.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 2, 2010)

[sblock=Delta's Information check]Max was born in Latveria in the late 1930s, and his family fled to the United States when the threat of Nazi invasion loomed. He manifested powerful mutant powers, and is registered as an "Omega" type threat. He officially does not exist. It seems he prefers to work behind the scenes.[/sblock]

"Thank you, Ms. Von Doom. I had the privilege to meet your father once when we were young men, at a conference of scientific minds. I was attempting to lecture to his class, and he continually upstaged me!" His reply to Val comes with a wry smile.

"As far as the artifact," he continues, looking at Avatar and Mandarin, "if you're going to be obtuse about it, I'll just explain it this way: my friend - an acquaintance of over fifteen years, found this object of immense power. He stumbled upon it as a matter of sheer luck, of course. It is a weapon, and he fears its great power. Of course, I must maintain that his identity will be kept secret. The object, however, I will describe to you."

He clears his throat for dramatic emphasis.

"It is a hammer called Mjolnir - the legendary weapon of the god Thor. Whoever holds it wields the power of the Norse pantheon. Naturally, it terrified my friend. He gave it to me for safekeeping, which is exactly where it stayed until recently."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2010)

"The whole Pantheon. I thought Odin was the leader of the Norse gods." asks Gambit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

*"One would think of a spear indeed. Anyhow, even if it only channels Thor's power, it is an... "interesting" device. We must get that piece back. Now, we need some information about the actual theft. I imagine you kept such artefact well protected and guarded. Anyone able to get through your defences must be someone powerful I presume. Tell us, what specific defences did you had around the hammer. It might tell us something about the capabilities of the thief. "* asks the Mandarin.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2010)

"Or," Valeria said with a roll of her eyes at Mandarin, "If you're not comfortable detailing your security measures to us, can you tell us what abilities the intruders demonstrated to get through them? In terms as specific as you can, without revealing your precautions, of course."


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai smiles as Valeria smoothes over Mandarin's characteristic bluntness, but says nothing more, instead waiting for an answer to the questions his fellows have posed.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 4, 2010)

"Trust me, anyone who sat in on a mythology class in collage, or picked up a tabloid, could tell you that Mjulnir is much more of a powerful symbol of the Norse pantheon then Odin's spear." Delta chuckled then glanced at the room's windows.  "By the way, are those visible from outside the building?  If not how do you get them so spotlessly clean without attracting attention to your hideout?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 7, 2010)

Max laughs good-heartedly at your lines of questioning.

"Of course my windows are visible from the outside. I just think no one's ever bothered to count all the floors. Beyond that, I don't have much of an excuse. I stepped out for a spot of lunch, and when I got back, the hammer was gone. I'd been gone for less than an hour. The doorman said nobody suspicious had come in, and since my home defense  system consists mostly of my cat, whoever took the artifact wouldn't have had much difficulty. What troubles me is that they knew it was here in the first place. No one should know that."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2010)

"I can think of several ways someone could have discovered it was here.  The most obvious is if it was visible from those windows."  She walked towards the windows. "But no matter what, they had to have someone or something watching this place  An obvious choice would be a window washer, but that would be too obvious if he or she constantly hung out on this floor.  So I'm thinking they planted a tiny camera or even had a tiny robot.." She narrowed her eyes then glanced towards the center of the room. "Where's your cat?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2010)

"And your _ami_, how did he discover that artefact? By the time he brought it here, most likely at least one person could have see him with the hammer. Then, if he had the chance to make a link between him and you..." suggest Gambit.


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2010)

After waiting a long time, and processing the information presented, Avatar speaks.  "This makes no sense.  I'll admit that I'm no expert on Norse mythology, but my understanding is that none but the purest of heart and morals can even LIFT Mjolnir.  I'm sorry, mister, but I just don't buy that you had possession of the _actual_ Mjolnir and I don't see how it could be _stolen_ from you."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2010)

"Is it possible Thor came back for it?" Valeria asks with a perfectly straight face. She was having to intentionally force herself to keep an open mind about this whole 'mjolnir' thing. She knew there was 'magic' but accepting the idea that Norse gods were some how actual people living in a magic city with a rainbow bridge was very hard work.

"If we accept the existence of the hammer, then we have to accept the existence of its rightful owner, after all."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2010)

*"Somehow I feel that if the god of thunder came in for his hammer, SOMEONE would have seen him. And probably we would not be standing on this floor, not even on in this entire building. If someone stole the hammer, he must have knwn where it was, and have some ability to hide from sight or do....*" Mandarin phased out of existance with a simple hand gesturing, appearing on a random spot *"... this. What you say young Avatar, is already refuted, since Mr Eisenhard and his friend already transported the hammer to this location. I imagine you sir are not the purest of heart, no offence meant. I imagine such restriction is just some sort fable story than anything else."*


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Somehow I feel that if the god of thunder came in for his hammer, SOMEONE would have seen him. And probably we would not be standing on this floor, not even on in this entire building. If someone stole the hammer, he must have knwn where it was, and have some ability to hide from sight or do....*" Mandarin phased out of existance with a simple hand gesturing, appearing on a random spot *"... this. What you say young Avatar, is already refuted, since Mr Eisenhard and his friend already transported the hammer to this location. I imagine you sir are not the purest of heart, no offence meant. I imagine such restriction is just some sort fable story than anything else."*




"Sorry, Mandy.  It refutes nothing.  We don't know that this is REALLY Mjolnir and by the sounds of it, it probably ISN'T."


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

"Whether it's real or not, someone thought it worth stealing, obviously," Pak offers up. "If it's got the power the myths say or not, it's clear someone's planning to try to tap it, one way or another. 

"If it _does_ have the kind of power we're talking about, though, shouldn't there be a way to, I don't know, scry on it? Shouldn't it be ... disrupting the natural hoo-joo or whatever?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2010)

Valeria made a 'time out' gesture with one hand atop the other, perpendicular.

"Okay, hang on...we're shooting off on tangents and not giving our witness time to get a word in edgewise."

She gave Max a nod. "Sorry about that, I know it's a lot to process, but we need a bit more information about this hammer..what it is, what it can do...that sort of thing."


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2010)

"True," Avatar says.  "The bickering about whether it's real or not is beside the point.  _Someone_ wanted this thing.  The real issue here is how to find it.  I'm sure some mystical option exists to find it.  My own abilities, sadly, are quite insufficient for these purposes.  Maybe Mandy has a ring for it.  He's got a ring for everything else."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2010)

*"I can try using the arcane arts, however the magical rings of Fang Yim do not possess such scrying power."* Declares Mandarin. 

_
OOC: Not sure if having Magic would allow him to use some extra effort to gain an alternate power or something to locate the hammer._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2010)

Accessing wireless dataport.
Searching for wireless datafeeds...









*OOC:*


I really need sense radio.   I'm imagining what she's doing is sort of like blindly changing channels on a TV without having any indication of what channel you are watching and hoping that you would see yourself.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2010)

Insight said:


> After waiting a long time, and processing the information presented, Avatar speaks.  "This makes no sense.  I'll admit that I'm no expert on Norse mythology, but my understanding is that none but the purest of heart and morals can even LIFT Mjolnir.  I'm sorry, mister, but I just don't buy that you had possession of the _actual_ Mjolnir and I don't see how it could be _stolen_ from you."




"You assume that those legend were all truth. Maybe the Norse Pantheon was only supers. Assuming anyone owning the hammer can take advantage of it, we need to find how they could enter that place...

Would the X-Men could have done it. After all, I think they are establish not so far and I think they have someone who can move through wall and floor." suggest Gambit.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta glanced at Gambit and replied in a mechanical, robotic manner.  "Regardless of group affiliation, numerous mutants exist with the ability to by-pass various means of security that our host may utilize.  Unless the crime occurred within the last hour, the existence of a residual mutant power signature may be virtually undetectable by this unit's scanners."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 8, 2010)

"Well, the reason you're here is because I _don't_ have the hammer, nor the means to track it, I'm afraid. My friend brought the artifact to me in a duffel bag, which he took back with him when he left. I kept the object under my bed, and now it's gone."

Max looks over at Gambit when he mentions the X-Men.

"I don't think the X-Men would have taken it. You see, their leader and I have something of an...understanding."

"As for what the hammer can actually _do_, my friend told me it allowed him to fly, it gave him incredible strength, and he could create massive shockwaves. It was enough power to scare him away from it forever, I think. As for the actual _Thor_, who knows? I've never met the man."

Max wanders off, scratching his head absentmindedly.

"But where did the cat go?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

"Under the bed?" he says, slightly amused by Max's sense of security. "um ... would you mind terribly if we looked at where it was?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 9, 2010)

"Not at all," replies Max absentmindedly, gesturing over his shoulder. "My bedroom is back there. Please don't mess anything up."

In the bedroom, you find no trace of the hammer. The room is well-kept, and decorated in the same chromed, post-modern style of the rest of the apartment. On a spartan desk is a photograph framed in silver, depicting a significantly younger Max standing next to a handsome man whom the studious would recognize as a young Charles Xavier. A filing cabinet sits next to the desk, as well as a thick rolodex and a full bookshelf, including copies of various works by Charles Xavier, Henry McCoy, and numerous others.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 9, 2010)

Delta paces along perimeter of the window, and occasionally glances towards  the room. 









*OOC:*


 Is delta able to see into the room and under the bed from anywhere along the window?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2010)

Valeria followed the others in, but didn't look under the bed. She was frowning at something else he'd said.

"Delta Sentinel. Do you have a list of all known super-powered individuals who have powers connected to cats?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 10, 2010)

Delta doesn't seem to be able to see under the bed from the window.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 10, 2010)

Delta glanced at Valeria, then speaks mechanically, 

"Initializing Mutant Database Module... 
Query:  Mutants with powers related to felines."










*OOC:*


  Eidetic memory, taking a ten +5 (if computers or gather info).  Here's to hoping that the X-Men didn't wipe out Delta's mutant database.  If they did them my results would come up with false positives like "Catlike reflexes", "Humanoid-Feline Appearance" or "Claws" which would be based on the random mutants she encountered during the last several months


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2010)

Mandarin, without asking, performs an exhaustive search of the department.

_
Taking 20 on search for a 28_


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Once in the bedroom and next to the bed, Kai suddenly shrinks to about 6 inches tall, wandering under the bed to look around, hoping this 'new perspective' lets him see something he normally wouldn't.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2010)

"I have seen no cats when we came in. Where does he goes usually? And since when did you have that cat?" asks Gambit mindlessly, keeping a polite conversation, starting to look for the cat.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 16, 2010)

[sblock=Delta's Search Results]Query: Mutant with powers related to felines.

Did you mean flower related to felines?

Results: Sabretooth (feline agility, claws, designation), Beast (feline agility, claws, designation), Shadowcat (feline designation), Mystique (morph-power, feline form).

Didn't find what you were looking for? Try Google Chrome![/sblock]

[sblock=Mandarin's Search Results]Mandarin flips through the filing cabinet, which seems host to a vast file of mutants, and also a dossier on the hammer. There are several photographs, including one in which Max and a blonde, caucasian man hold the hammer together. The man wears a white labcoat. The barely decipherable nametag on his jacket reads "Dr. Donald Blake."[/sblock]

Kal wanders around under Max's bed. The area is quite dust except for an area roughly three feet long and eighteen inches wide. This seems to be where the hammer was kept. A tiny sliver of metal lies embedded among the fibers of the carpet. Upon touching it, Kal feels that it has incredibly high density.

Max looks on in consternation as you look through his things.

"I had the cat for years. I rescued her from a trash can in the middle of winter. Her name is Diana. She hasn't left the apartment in all this time, but sometimes she likes to hide..."

His voice trails off absentmindedly.

Gambit finds a litterbox and a bag of cat food in the kitchen, as well as a few cat hairs in the fibers of the couch, but no actual cat.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 16, 2010)

"My database may have been compromised.  Only results my database returned are the Beast, Sabretooth, ShadowCat and a shape-shifter known as Mystique." She smirks. "What disturbs me more is that someone at Xavier's Institute thought it would be funny to install Google AdSense into my memory..."


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



DistractingFlare said:


> Kal wanders around under Max's bed. The area is quite dust except for an area roughly three feet long and eighteen inches wide. This seems to be where the hammer was kept. A tiny sliver of metal lies embedded among the fibers of the carpet. Upon touching it, Kal feels that it has incredibly high density.




Kai drags the sliver out with him, then returns himself to normal size with a puff of dust from his efforts under the bed.

"Only found this," he says. "But maybe Ms. Hand has the ability to do some metallurgic analysis on it. Could point us in a direction.

"Google? Wow, they really do get all over the place," Kai says as Delta reveals the tampering to her systems.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2010)

"You cat seems to know better your place than you... I wonder if it wouldn't hide by the way the intruder have come in here." tells Gambit


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 17, 2010)

Delta pondered for a moment.  Something didn't add up.  She glanced at Max then asked,  "I seem to have forgotten, how long did you have Mjolnir?  Also, when exactly did you leave for lunch on the day the Mjolnir went missing? Also, when was the last time you spoke with for Mjolnir's owner prior to it's theft? "


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2010)

Mandarin gets closer, behind Delta, and whispers a name to her ear *"Dr. Donald Blake. Run a search for that, pretty ."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2010)

Delta quickly opens her a wireless connection with Shield's Database.


Query> Dr. Donald Blake.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=Delta's Search]Donald Blake, MD, resides in Phoenix, Arizona. Graduated from Svalbarg University in Norway

UNKNOWN VARIABLE PRESENT. FURTHER SEARCH RESULTS UNAVAILABLE
ERROR: --- -00 00 -0 000 --- -0[/sblock]

Max looks over at Delta, still seemingly uncomfortable with the idea of having a Sentinel in his residence.

"I'd been holding the artifact for three years with no troubles. I got Diana - that's the cat shortly after, I believe. I usually go to lunch around 1:30 in the afternoon. I would imagine that day was no exception. The previous owner of the hammer? We speak almost monthly. I've contacted him about its disappearance, but haven't heard back from him. I would imagine that he's quite fearful."

Ms. Hand chimes in on your communication devices.

"I've completed a brief analysis of the shard that Power Pak discovered. That's definitely _uru_, which means that's almost definitely a fragment of a legitimate Asgardian artifact. Hang on to that shard. I'll take a closer look when you debrief."

[sblock=ooc]Donald Blake added to dossier. There's a secret code in there somewhere. Bonus experience to the one who PMs me the answer![/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 19, 2010)

Delta's eyes narrowed.  "The last time you spoke with your friend, prior to the theft, did you speak with him about the hammer? If so, who mentioned it first?"


Delta locked onto the communicator's signal, and sent Ms. Hand a message:  
Ms. Hand.  Send a SHIELD squad to the residence of one Dr. Donald Blake's of Phoenix Arizona, ASAP.  I fear it might be a crime scene.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2010)

Mandarin clears his throat. *"Describe the place where your friend lives to me please..." *he says, taking a step backwards.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

"He always asks for it. He wants me to keep it safe and...it looks like I didn't do very well at my job. His house is a modest little thing. He lives by himself, you see. He's -- wait a minute!"

Max stops as he realizes that the Mandarin is preparing for a possible teleport.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*









*OOC:*


 cryptography makes my head hurt; I got nothin'







Kai pockets the metal, then he speaks up before Mandarin can start blinking them all over the country without consultation.

"I think we've combed over this place pretty thoroughly, don't you guys?" he says. "And Ms. Hand will want to do a full analysis on this sliver, so I say we head back and figure out our next move."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2010)

*"Quickly! I #Might# be in time to save your friend's life; you can come with me if you doubt of my word. Now hurry!"* demands Mandarin, giving a few strides towards Magneto.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]jkason. No need of cryptographie, you just need to know which language he used. I know who is Donald Blake  [/SBLOCK]

"You have a cat that arrive just after the hammer and is gone at the same time. I wouldn't be surprise they are linked somehow. But I have many idea about what the link is, but none satisfied me." tells Gambit. "I agree with Mandarin. If we can speak with your friend, it would greatly help to find the Hammer. What do you think is better, your friend stay hidden or the Hammer to be found before some evil hands use it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

"So the hammer -fractured- in the process of getting it out," Valeria says, watching the antics of her teammates. "A sliver broke off. I can't imagine that the hammer of a 'god' is a fragile thing. Hmm."

"Mandarin, what makes you so sure the previous owner is in danger? Delta, what did you find out?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 20, 2010)

"A shape shifter known as Mystique was flagged on my search.  Also, a side query on Mr. Eisenhardt's friend came up with a strange coded error:  'Odin Son.'"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"That after the hammer's disappearance he didn't answer phone calls. If someone has the hammer, and as the legend says, is unable to use it, I'm sure he'll seek the former owner."* Mandarin explains. *"I would"* he shrugs. *"Now give me the description, and be quick."*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 20, 2010)

Max opens his mouth to speak, but is interrupted by a metallic clang, then the sound of the receptionist's panicked voice.

_"Sir, they're coming. They've -"_

His voice is silenced by the recognizable sound of gunshots. The radio buzzes for a few moments, and then another voice comes in. This voice, almost otherworldly, echoes through the air for a moment.

"We are here for the hammer. Do not interfere."

The radio goes silent.

"My friends, we only have a moment. Prepare yourselves!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"I hate when I'm interrupted." *curses the Mandarin.* "This is what we will do. Gambit, stay behind the door, you two, stay in this room with him,"* Mandarin points at Avatar and Valeria and then at Magneto. *"Delta, Power Pak, come with me, we'll stand in the main room. I'll obscure us in a shroud of vapor. We'll be the first thing they see: As they focus their fire on us, Gambit will strike from behind. If we are getting overwhelmed, Valeria and Avatar will come out and represent an additional surprise factor."* After the plan is explained, Mandarin perorms a series of martial stances, and a duplicate of himself appears in a puff of green smoke. 


Using Master plan: Knowledge, Tactics: 28 When everyone is in position, using Obscure from Air control.


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Delta, Power Pak, come with me, we'll stand in the main room. I'll obscure us in a shroud of vapor. We'll be the first thing they see: As they focus their fire on us, Gambit will strike from behind. If we are getting overwhelmed, Valeria and Avatar will come out and represent an additional surprise factor."* After the plan is explained, Mandarin perorms a series of martial stances, and a duplicate of himself appears in a puff of green smoke.




Kai finds himself moving toward the front room a moment, then shakes his head.

"Maybe I should provide the cover. bullets go right through my cloud form, anyway, and I've gotten pretty good at only hiding the folks I want to, so we should all have clean shots when they won't. Frees up your rings to do some head-knocking, too."









*OOC:*


If I understand Mandarin's sheet right, using his Obscure effect as well as his duplication take both of his ring arrays out of the game for any of their APs while he sustains those. Pak's cloud form has an obscure effect with the selective attack extra, so it frees up Mandarin for more blasting and guarantees that only the bad guys are taking penalties on their attacks.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2010)

"What we do first? Ask question or neutralize the newcomers?" asks Gambit as he take his staff and extend it.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2010)

"Neutralize," Valeria replies. "Lets not send anyone to the morgue, but definitely put them on the floor. I prefer my question and answer sessions to be bullet-free."

She stands in front of Max and a little to his right, ready to protect him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 20, 2010)

Delta's plating almost instinctfully reconfigured itself into her Sentinal Armor the moment she heard the gunshots. "Always when I start to enjoy myself..."

Reengaging Sentinel Personality Matrix.



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Delta, Power Pak, come with me, we'll stand in the main room. I'll obscure us in a shroud of vapor. We'll be the first thing they see: As they focus their fire on us, Gambit will strike from behind. If we are getting overwhelmed, Valeria and Avatar will come out and represent an additional surprise factor."*



*



Shayuri said:



			"Neutralize," Valeria replies. "Lets not send anyone to the morgue, but definitely put them on the floor. I prefer my question and answer sessions to be bullet-free."
		
Click to expand...



Delta Sentinel spoke almost mechanically, "Mission Parameters accepted: Aiming algorithms and blast lethality set to neutralize."*


----------



## Insight (Oct 21, 2010)

Avatar awaits, hovering near whatever cover he can find, waiting for the inevitable attack.









*OOC:*


If it was not already up, Avatar will activate his Mind Shield and Force Field powers


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 24, 2010)

You hear the sound of a squad of about twelve heavily armed troops marching up the stairs outside the apartment. The noise stops as they gather outside the door. Some smell seems out of place - something similar to the smell of burning garlic. You here a raspy voice from the other side of the door.

_"Surrender the hammer, and you will be spared."_

Silence falls over the room for a moment before Max shouts from his bedroom, "Never!"

With that, the door to the apartment bursts inward, and a crew of twelve armored SWAT officers rush into the room, standing around the perimeter as they peer into the smoke cloud. Each of the SWAT operatives is armed with a shotgun, a pistol, and a small array of stun grenades and melee weapons.

Among the cops is a grizzled, goateed officer. He wears a bulletproof vest and carries a shotgun. He lets out a hacking cough, then spits onto the floor. He then raises his voice. The name on his badge is _Lt. Stone._

_"We're here for the hammer. Give it up, and we'll leave peacefully!"_

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Val
Delta
Mandarin
Gambit
Power Pak
Franklin
Lt. Stone & his cops[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2010)

*"Oh I give up."* Jokes the Mandarin, before executing a complicated set of moves inside the cloud of smoke. Heat concentrates behind the swat men, and suddenly, a ball of fire explodes engulfing them all. 

_Fire explosion on the enemies: Fire Dmg DC: 25 _


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooc: I just thought about something.  Is the floor entirely metalic?  Because one of my attacks  is an electric-magnetic blast . Which means it should conduct on a metal floor and strike everyone who isnt propperly insulated or protected by magneto. ;D


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 25, 2010)

"Calculating response." Delta's Sentinel's states in her mechanical voice.  The sentinel extends her arms at the SWAT team as they reconfigure, forming two massive blast cannons. At the same time as her arms reconfigure, two dynamos extend from her back and begin to crackle with electrical energy.  After a moment, Delta Sentinel's body begins to levitate. 

"Being that the Eletromagnetic output of this blast cannon's dynamo is rated at 1.21 Gigawatts, it is more than sufficient to stop a human heart.  Unfortunately, you are all standing on a highly conductive metalic surface.  The correct enemy response is to surrender...  Failure to surrender will result in death via electrocution."









*OOC:*


Delaying until I receive Lt. Stone's response.  I will spending a hero point to make delta's blast cannon selective (effecting only the SWAT TEAM), just in case it actually conducts..  If the attack doesn't conduct, I'm aiming to hit as many people as possible with the with attack's "line area"  

1d20 +10 => 18.  Electro-magnetic energy DC: 20


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Relique: The floor isn't entirely metal, but long strips of metal run the length of the room.

All: I'll wait to hear from at least Shayuri (1st to act) before revealing the results of your posted actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2010)

"I don't know who you idiots are," Valeria said with her customary tact, "But you just gunned your way into the wrong high-rise."

As she spoke, she created an invisible barrier between the 'SWAT team' and the front line of her allies. She then continued to watch events carefully, so she could open the field to allow friendly attacks to pas through, but still block enemy attacks.

(Using Create Object, which is Subtle, to create a wall between the badguys and us. The wall has Selective, and I'm defining it as blocking only enemy attacks, and enemy movement.)


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

"Wait a minute. SWAT? Ms. Hand, are these guys legit?" Pak asks through the communication relay as he maintains his cloud cover.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 26, 2010)

Ms. Hand's voice clicks into your communication devices.

"Negative, team. Their badge numbers aren't turning up in the database. This has to be some kind of trick. Protect Eisenhardt at all costs!"

Val's force field flies up in front of the room. As Delta prepares her massive electrical attack and commands the men to stand down, Mandarin chimes in with a smug retort and a blast of fire that engulfs the policemen.

As the flame retracts, Lt. Stone is the only cop left standing, his face charred and covered with soot. He remains in the exact same position, shotgun held in firing position, as if he's been frozen in place.

[sblock=ooc]Gambit's turn now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2010)

*"Hahaha, You are no match for The Mandarin, pathetic scum!"* taunts the Mandarin, weaving strings of magical energy around him.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 27, 2010)

Gambit draws five cards from his sleeve. "_Jouons cartes sur table._ For me, I have a _main pleine._" He then throw five cards at the nearest goon.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Gambit attack the nearest 5 goons, at condition they each are adjacent to another one because of the shapeable area.

Blast (Area: Sphapeable) vs 5 goons (1d20+9=25) Hit defnses 25. DC starts at +5, and add +1 for each 2 full point over their defenses I hit (Autofire)

All damage is non-lethal.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

_This couldn't be the entire attack_, Avatar thinks to himself.  _This is too little... even to be effective against one super, not to mention six of us._

Focusing on the lone remaining opponent, Avatar reaches into the leader's mind and attempts to turn it inside out.

[sblock=Combat]As a standard action, Avatar will use *Mind Blast* against the leader.  Since this is a _perception_ range attack, there is no attack roll.  The leader must make a Will (_damage_) save against DC25.  The damage is non-lethal.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 28, 2010)

Gambit's cards dig into Lt. Stone's chest, but he seems not to react. When they burst, the entirety of the police officer flickers and distorts for a moment, then returns to its static position.

When Avatar attempts to hammer his way into the cop's mind, he finds...that the cop has no mind at all. He appears to be only a shell or fragment of a physical being - perhaps not even that! Within moments, "Lt. Stone" dissipates - vanishes.

"Good job, heroes. That was an excellent display. Thank you for demonstrating your powers so explicitly."

The voice comes from behind you. When you whirl around, you find a figure standing behind Max, holding a gun to the old man's head. The figure is dressed in a long, flowing cape, and his head is obscured by a glassy opaque helmet.

"Now - bring me the hammer, or this old man dies. So says Mysterio!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2010)

*"Idiot! I clearly stated that you should protect Eisenhard!"* outbursts the Mandarin.* "And you, nice illusions. Too bad you can only cast such pathetic spells." *
_
OOC: Would using Disintegration on the weapon trigger the headshot? _


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 28, 2010)

Delta's personality matrix momentarily asserts itself as she states in her less mechanical voice, "UNIT.DIRECTIVE. CONFLICT.ERROR.
ASSERTING PRIME DIRECTIVE: PROTECT MUTANT LIFE.
OVERRIDE SECONDARY DIRECTIVE: SELF PRESERVATION.
OVERRIDE TERTIARY DIRECTIVE: PROTECT THOR'S HAMMER." 

Delta lowers her right gun-arm as she reconfigures her left back into an arm.  Once complete, she then places her hand against her breast plating. "Sentinel unit will comply with request." 

The plating begins to slide apart revealing a Norse Styled hammer with a handle that appears to be covered with techno-organic circuitry. She grasps the hammer by it's head and steps towards Mystero and Mr. Eisenhardt, extending it's 'handle' towards Mystero. "WARNING! POWER LEVELS INSUFFICIENT TO POWER UNIT!  SHUTTING DOWN!"


Delta closes her eyes as she stitches off the unit's various indicator lights.  She then channels her dynamo's energy into the "hammer" in her extended hand, causing it to glow.  Delta then reasserts her Delta Sentinel personality matrix.








*OOC:*



No bluff roll because "machine's can't bluff" but if it's necessary, I'm taking a 20 since her whole action is a bluff.

Using my hero point to add a Sentinel Weaponry AP (instead of selective as previously stated.)

Damage 10 (Electric, Aura: PF Selective (Mysterio only)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2010)

Cursing herself inwardly for a fool, Valeria keeps her eyes on 'Mysterio.' Her force fields were invisible...it was possible he didn't know what she'd done, or how. She couldn't make assumptions, but...

She watched the gun like a hawk, alert for any sign that he was going to fire, or any flicker of his attention away from her. The moment it seemed safe, she'd try to encapsulate that gun in a force field that would stop the bullet inside from getting out to hit Max.

(Basically delaying action, I suppose. Let me know if there are difficulties with the proposed action. My thought was that the force field would allow his arm to penetrate, thus making it a kind of 'fish bowl' covering the gun but ending at his wrist, so there'd be no visible or tangible effect from it appearing.)


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

With the ruse revealed, Avatar immediately begins to suspect that another ruse is in the offing.  He scans Mysterio's mind and the area around him for additional mental signatures.  If Avatar finds additional minds, he reads their thoughts and sees through their eyes.  Otherwise, Avatar focuses his attention on Mysterio.









*OOC:*



- Free Action: Avatar switches his Telepathy Array from *MIND BLAST (Damage)* to *TELEPATHY (Mind Reading)*.
- Standard Action: Avatar uses *TELEPATHY (Mind Reading)* in the surrounding area (50ft burst from Avatar's current position) to determine how many "minds" he can pick up and what they are thinking.  Avatar makes a Power Check (1d20+10) opposed by each potential target's Will saving throw.  If Avatar beats the opposed save, he can read the target's mind.  If this is successful against Mysterio, Avatar will try to find out what Mysterio is thinking.  If successful against any other target, Avatar will use the _Sensory Link_ extra to view through the target's eyes.  Avatar's own vision is inactive while this is going on.


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2010)

*Kai "Power" Pak*

Kai re-solidifies as the new threat manifests. The white blocks in his costume emblem blink briefly, but he says nothing else, afraid to set off the threat their new foe poses to Max.









*OOC:*


Switching active discipline to Gravity, but not acting for the moment.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I am waiting for the result of Delta actions before deciding what to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------

